# Bachelor Powder video



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice! Get a longer camera stick so you can include the board in the shots. I got this one and it's really sturdy. 

Universal 57" Extra Long Extendable Monopod POV Pole GoPro 2 3+ Contour Veho - VCC-A028-LMP - Veho Muvi Accessories - Muvi


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I think his stick is fine.............dude has to work with what he's got..............


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Argo said:


> .. I may be old and fat but I like making powder turns. These runs are the runs directly under the outback and northwest lifts. One little section might be under red chair too. Its all steeper than it looks, "black" runs. I put the song because my left hand is kinda free flying at times, got to counter balance my big ass.


Nah not at all, nice turns, pretty much showing us how it's done right, real smooth.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

mojo maestro said:


> I think his stick is fine.............dude has to work with what he's got..............


Hahahahaha don't we all brutha.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Nice! Get a longer camera stick so you can include the board in the shots. I got this one and it's really sturdy.
> 
> Universal 57" Extra Long Extendable Monopod POV Pole GoPro 2 3+ Contour Veho - VCC-A028-LMP - Veho Muvi Accessories - Muvi



It would be nice but I really like to be able to fit this sucker in my pants comfortably when its not fully erect. >


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> It would be nice but I really like to be able to fin this sucker in my pants comfortably when its not fully erect. >



Hahahaha.....I knew it. Well I have 2. A short and cheap one that goes back in my pocket when not extended...and a longer stiff one for....you know...those deep days... >


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I always feel weird with the selfie stick. Conditions were to good not to share them though....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> I always feel weird with the selfie stick. Conditions were to good not to share them though....


I do too. But then the shots are so much more interesting than helmet cam. And I love watching my videos in summer. Keep at it!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice. What's the tune you got playing?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Nice. What's the tune you got playing?


Alt-j - left hand free


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Nice. What's the tune you got playing?



yeah, you saw it. lol

here is the other video from this morning. I left the sound for the beginning so @caribchakita could see how I just keep going when someone cuts me off.... I just kinda grunt at him

https://youtu.be/lo2GUbqqmIE


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh man you should see what it's like here. 50's+ and raining. Oh yea baby.


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I do too. But then the shots are so much more interesting than helmet cam. And I love watching my videos in summer. Keep at it!


Too right, a lil summer stoke vid is always good!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a longer video from yesterday. Fair warning that its raw video of top of summit lift to bottom. Guy name jake Price shot it. Josh Dirksen is the guy in green. Some of the crabgrab crew with them too.

https://youtu.be/DWiswhG-QEc


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> yeah, you saw it. lol
> 
> here is the other video from this morning.
> ...



Wow, what a huge change in visibility on that run from top to lower down...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> Wow, what a huge change in visibility on that run from top to lower down...


yeah there was a pretty significant fog/cloud hanging on the top 1/4 of the mountain....


----------



## raoul duke (Feb 23, 2017)

Argo said:


> yeah there was a pretty significant fog/cloud hanging on the top 1/4 of the mountain....


Out of the fog and into the trees, so good


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> Here is a longer video from yesterday. Fair warning that its raw video of top of summit lift to bottom. Guy name jake Price shot it. Josh Dirksen is the guy in green. Some of the crabgrab crew with them too.
> 
> https://youtu.be/DWiswhG-QEc


Crazy run in those glades! Stay safe!  much more fun in group, I ride mostly alone. Man I love that chairlift! The ones here are ancient.


----------

